# Wonder Woman (trailer)



## Kramodlog (Nov 3, 2016)

WW's power levels seem different from when  she fought Doomsday. Mostly an impression so far. She might get a power up in the film. 

Her accent makes adot sound like an emotionless actress. Or maybe it ain't the accent. 

Even with great musical theme, I'm not seeing anything different from other action flicks. Remove the WW brand and what is left?

[video=youtube;1Q8fG0TtVAY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q8fG0TtVAY[/video]


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2016)

This looks so good. I'm pretty stoked for this one. Next summer, huh? That's ages away!


----------



## horacethegrey (Nov 3, 2016)

That's a good trailer.

But... I'm still pretty wary of anything the DCEU has to offer. Suicide Squad had some fantastic trailers but it turned out to be a bust.

I want this film to be good. But after getting burnt by Batman v Superman I'm taking a wait and see approach.


----------



## ccs (Nov 3, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> WW's power levels seem different from when  she fought Doomsday. Mostly an impression so far. She might get a power up in the film.




Heh, there's about 100 years in-between the story in this movie & BvS.  Plenty of time for a power set to change.

Looks good to me so far.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 3, 2016)

Trailer looks good, gives a broad brush over of what to expect - and in slow mo too



Kramodlog said:


> WW's power levels seem different from when  she fought Doomsday. Mostly an impression so far. She might get a power up in the film.




I'm not sure what you mean here. In BvS we saw her shield block a massive heat vision blast, do her super leap and go sword to claw with a mutant kryptonian. In the trailer we've only really seen her do awesome scissor kicks and powerslides, which to me isn't anything considering she's the daughter of Zeus. 
I suppose there is the golden lasso and the tricks she is able to achieve with that, which looks awesome (pity they couldn't have had Slipknot do some similar tricks before his head exploded )




> Her accent makes adot sound like an emotionless actress. Or maybe it ain't the accent.
> 
> Even with great musical theme, I'm not seeing anything different from other action flicks. Remove the WW brand and what is left?




Really the brand is what makes WW anyway, cause well other than looking good in a bikini and awesome armbands she isn't particularly special compared to other action heroes (okay I'm discounting the fun backstory as thats a setting thang rather than an action thang).

As to the setting I am wondering how they are going to handle the complexity of WW1 and its various blocs, I'm hoping they don't take the easy route of having the Kaiserreich be one dimensional 'proto-Nazi's', but then they might not have time to do that justice (at least until the extended cut is released).


----------



## Derren (Nov 3, 2016)

Yawn. That Hollywood shows Germans as Nazis in WW1 doesn't really surprise me. You cant confuse the audience after all. That they manage to attack Paradise Island for whatever reason is also rather strange both because of the "protected by the gods" thing and as Germany had no bases in the Mediterranean and played a very minor role there. There were probably more Japanese warships there than German.

And why where the people so astonished and afraid by Superman again when they had a demigoddess among them for now nearly 100 years?


----------



## ccs (Nov 3, 2016)

Derren said:


> Yawn. That Hollywood shows Germans as Nazis in WW1 doesn't really surprise me. You cant confuse the audience after all. That they manage to attack Paradise Island for whatever reason is also rather strange both because of the "protected by the gods" thing and as Germany had no bases in the Mediterranean and played a very minor role there. There were probably more Japanese warships there than German.
> 
> And why where the people so astonished and afraid by Superman again when they had a demigoddess among them for now nearly 100 years?




Well perhaps the DC MO ie verses history differs a bit from our real world version .  That'd be my guess.  You know, seeing as there's apparently an Amazon demi - goddess involved & all....

And wasn't it made clear in BvS that WW had not been publicly active as a hero for years?  She WAS trying to keep her ID a secret.


----------



## Derren (Nov 4, 2016)

ccs said:


> And wasn't it made clear in BvS that WW had not been publicly active as a hero for years?  She WAS trying to keep her ID a secret.




And yet the government would know about her. Didn't look so in the superman movies.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 4, 2016)

Tonguez said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here. In BvS we saw her shield block a massive heat vision blast, do her super leap and go sword to claw with a mutant kryptonian.



That is sort of my point. She got hit by Doomsday, shrugged it off, smiled and jump right back in the melee. In the trailer she can't stop a bullet from killing/wounding her friend and needs the bracers to deflect bullets. Doomsday's punch > bullet. 



> I suppose there is the golden lasso and the tricks she is able to achieve with that, which looks awesome (pity they couldn't have had Slipknot do some similar tricks before his head exploded )



Maybe she doesn't get it right away. During the trailer she seems to fly and get hit by lightning. Maybe a power up? If not, her power level fluctuates too much between BvS and WW. But this is just a trailer, so I agree it is early to say that with certainty.



> Really the brand is what makes WW anyway, cause well other than looking good in a bikini and awesome armbands she isn't particularly special compared to other action heroes (okay I'm discounting the fun backstory as thats a setting thang rather than an action thang).



Marvel Studios (those rasquels) have done good films with some rather bland superheroes. Mainly by dipping in genres other than action.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> That is sort of my point. She got hit by Doomsday, shrugged it off, smiled and jump right back in the melee. In the trailer she can't stop a bullet from killing/wounding her friend and needs the bracers to deflect bullets. Doomsday's punch > bullet.




Her shield got hit by Doomsday's heat vision. Her bracelet gets hit by a bullet. I'm not seeing any inconsistency here. Her shield is stronger than her bracelet, clearly.

I don't recall seeing her punched by Doomsday, but I don't remember that fight in much detail. Maybe she did; I'd have to check.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2016)

Derren said:


> And yet the government would know about her. Didn't look so in the superman movies.




I expect Waller knew about her. And Luthor did. Need-to-know. In _Man of Steel_, that general wasn't on the need-to-know list. And superheroes are pretty good at being better than governments at everything - it's the genre.


----------



## ccs (Nov 4, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> That is sort of my point. She got hit by Doomsday, shrugged it off, smiled and jump right back in the melee. In the trailer she can't stop a bullet from killing/wounding her friend and needs the bracers to deflect bullets. Doomsday's punch > bullet.
> 
> Maybe she doesn't get it right away. During the trailer she seems to fly and get hit by lightning. Maybe a power up? If not, her power level fluctuates too much between BvS and WW. But this is just a trailer, so I agree it is early to say that with certainty.
> 
> Marvel Studios (those rasquels) have done good films with some rather bland superheroes. Mainly by dipping in genres other than action.




1) You seem to be really stuck on this thing about her seeming stronger in BvS than in the trailers we've seen so far.
If you're right?  Then what about 100 years worth of XP gained can't you fathom?

2) Sure, Marvel has pulled off good stories by dipping into other genres.  But DC?  It could be argued that they're still working on the action part....


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 4, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Her shield got hit by Doomsday's heat vision. Her bracelet gets hit by a bullet. I'm not seeing any inconsistency here. Her shield is stronger than her bracelet, clearly.
> 
> I don't recall seeing her punched by Doomsday, but I don't remember that fight in much detail. Maybe she did; I'd have to check.



At the end. [video=youtube;QOnAH-R5tvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOnAH-R5tvY[/video]


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 4, 2016)

ccs said:


> 1) You seem to be really stuck on this thing about her seeming stronger in BvS than in the trailers we've seen so far.
> If you're right?  Then what about 100 years worth of XP gained can't you fathom?



Maybe it is my imagination. Maybe she gets an artifact that increases her power between both films. Maybe it is bad writting. 



> 2) Sure, Marvel has pulled off good stories by dipping into other genres.  But DC?  It could be argued that they're still working on the action part....



Action? Lest start with the lighting.


----------



## Derren (Nov 4, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> Maybe it is my imagination. Maybe she gets an artifact that increases her power between both films. Maybe it is bad writting.




Isn't her being the daughter of Zeus the New 52 version of WW? She doesn't need artifacts there as half goddess.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 4, 2016)

ccs said:


> 2) Sure, Marvel has pulled off good stories by dipping into other genres.  But DC?  It could be argued that they're still working on the action part....




so true  

but to be fair they did hint and some espionage fun between Bruce and Diana during Lex's party. Of course they then glossed over the whole thing which might have been what saved it. I'd love to see a lot more of and espionage vibe to the WW movies 
(NB how Gal Gadot go in the Keeping up with the Jones?)


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 4, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> In the trailer she can't stop a bullet from killing/wounding her friend and needs the bracers to deflect bullets.



It looks like she wasn't paying attention enough or was moving to defend Trevor as the bullet flew pass, mind you
guns aren't a thing on Paradise Island.
AFAIK, She has always used the bracelets to deflect bullets and yes they are bracelets as opposed to bracers https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wonder_Woman's_bracelets

[video=youtube;TXNJcov4sXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXNJcov4sXA[/video]


----------



## Roseweave (Nov 5, 2016)

It looks pretty good but I am worried about Gal Gadot in the role.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 5, 2016)

Roseweave said:


> It looks pretty good but I am worried about Gal Gadot in the role.




why are you worried about her?

Like Arnuld in Terminator I think Gadot is well suited to this role - a centuries old princess is going to be an outsider who comes across as a bit aloof and different to the mundane people around her.

and so far Gadots expressions have been a good match for the emotion/action she's involved in


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 5, 2016)

Derren said:


> Isn't her being the daughter of Zeus the New 52 version of WW? She doesn't need artifacts there as half goddess.



Maybe in the comics, but we do not know much about the movie version of WW. Amazons might be aliens for all we know.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 5, 2016)

trappedslider said:


> AFAIK, She has always used the bracelets to deflect bullets



I know. But you know, she took a punch from Doomsday. Doomsday's punch > bullet and she didn't block it with bracelets. But maybe that is too much nerd nitpicking.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 5, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> I know. But you know, she took a punch from Doomsday. Doomsday's punch > bullet and she didn't block it with bracelets. But maybe that is too much nerd nitpicking.




That punch that I think you are referring to hit her shield which sends her backwards and the shield flying, if that's not not the punch you are talking about or you might mean the heat vision when she first shows up at which point i refer you to this bit also from the cartoon :
Wonder Woman stopped a lightning attack with her metal wrist bracers.Flash: There are so many reasons why that shouldn't have worked.

and yes it is a bit too much nit picky


----------



## ccs (Nov 6, 2016)

trappedslider said:


> Wonder Woman stopped a lightning attack with her metal wrist bracers.Flash: There are so many reasons why that shouldn't have worked.




Why shouldn't _magic_ work like that?


----------



## RedSiegfried (Nov 7, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> Amazons might be aliens for all we know.



Well, there was some talk about the Amazons being descended from Kryptonians.  Don't know where I heard that though.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 7, 2016)

RedSiegfried said:


> Well, there was some talk about the Amazons being descended from Kryptonians.  Don't know where I heard that though.



The internet. It also tells us that Reptilians are among us.


----------



## RedSiegfried (Nov 8, 2016)

Kramodlog said:


> The internet. It also tells us that Reptilians are among us.



Well, that's true, obviously.

But the Amazon thing, I can't remember which interwebs tubes I read that idea on. Might even have been these boards but probably not since a search didn't turn up anything.


----------



## tomBitonti (Nov 9, 2016)

RedSiegfried said:


> Well, that's true, obviously.
> 
> But the Amazon thing, I can't remember which interwebs tubes I read that idea on. Might even have been these boards but probably not since a search didn't turn up anything.




I imagine that it's speculation based on the affinity she has with Superman, and the whole thing with the Krypton gene bank from the movie.

Thx!
TomB


----------



## Zoey141 (Nov 11, 2016)

Interesting trailer. The Wonder Woman managed to turn heads despite having very little screen time in the [FONT=arial, sans-serif]Batman v Superman [/FONT]movie. Looking forward to see how much more damage she can do in this one.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this more than I was BvS, honestly. I just hope she isn't the daughter of Zeus, and is closer to her pre-New 52 and Rebirth personality and priorities. IE, protecting people, and Truth, not just...war. 

The thing where she replaced Ares as god of war was just...garbage. The Zeus thing...all my best words for how bad that was are against the rules.


----------



## ccs (Nov 12, 2016)

nazia08 said:


> The trailer looks great but let us not forget it is only a trailer the movie has not come out yet so before we start judging the movie let's see the movie I know DC records has not been good we see a good trailer but not a good movie  look at suicide squad that movie was supposed to be dark and have a lot of joker in it but when we went to see the movie it was light and had very little joker﻿..




And here I thought it had about 90% too much Joker in it....


----------



## Hussar (Nov 12, 2016)

Umm, how was Suicide Squad not a success?  Made a fair bucket of money as I recall.  Not quite as much as BvS but, not terribly far off either.  

How well does a movie have to do to be considered not a bomb?


----------



## Derren (Nov 12, 2016)

Hussar said:


> Umm, how was Suicide Squad not a success?  Made a fair bucket of money as I recall.  Not quite as much as BvS but, not terribly far off either.
> 
> How well does a movie have to do to be considered not a bomb?




Because with all the expenses for marketing etc. tacked on the profit margin wasnt that high. Also, WB/DC expected it to do better than it did, so the them it is a failure the same way BvS is a failure even though the film was profitable.


----------

